# Le Maitre Radiance Hazer



## LightLD (Feb 2, 2012)

I just bought a Used Radiance Hazer, when I plugged it in it took the instructed 7min to warmup and then it started pumping, I had set it to 6/1/1 manual mode so I expected it to start hazing, which it did. 
Then when I changed the settings to 6/0/0 the fan cut out like it should (i think) and the haze started to die down, it did not however stop for about 2-3min when left on 6/0/0 it still pumped out haze like as if it was on the lowest output setting. 
Is this normal? I thought that I would have more control of it, I tell it when to pump and when not to pump.


----------



## coldnorth57 (Feb 2, 2012)

On page 6 of the on-line operator's manual #14 it says that -----

http://www.ultratecfx.com/attachments/715.pdf

14. 5 Minutes prior to shutting down your Radiance Hazer, move your output valve to “0”. Doing this will consume any
haze fluid that is still in your distribution feed tubes and processing block. Failure to do so will result in raw fluid being
discharged from your output nozzle when you operate it next start-up.

When I run the one I use I use the DMX input and do find that it dose release some haze after put to (0).

One question what type of haze juice are you using?


----------



## porkchop (Feb 3, 2012)

I believe the idea is that if you're using haze you're going to want it to build and dissipate slowly so 5 minutes from pump 0 to no haze output is acceptable. I have a feeling that if you leave it on pump 0 but still heated up for an extended period of time after use little puffs will come out every once and a while. If you had instant stepping of haze you would see the cloud edges of the haze like you do with a fogger.


----------



## bishopthomas (Feb 4, 2012)

My Radiance continues to run for a few seconds after being turned off via DMX. There's fluid in the line still, it's what happens.


----------



## BillESC (Feb 6, 2012)

The five minute zero value, burns off any residual fluid in the system which will minimize plack build up.


----------

